# Snow Plow Trucks Indianapolis area



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Wanted: Snow Plow Trucks w/operator
Area: Indianapolis & surrounding area

Experienced snowplowing truck operators for residential street plowing needed in the Indianapolis and surrounding areas. We also plow business sites.
Pay based on experience and equipment.
Must be insured

Info apply [email protected]

We only hire the BEST !


----------



## cvwhr (Nov 11, 2009)

sent out email to you 
Thanks Pat


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

We still have a need for a subcontractor that can do -7- locations (lots only,no sidewalks) they are a >Level 1< customer response. Locations are West & North West Indianapolis.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Subs....did your contractor send you out last nite ?????

We did 

We have Level 1 No Doubt contracts...Think about it :crying:


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

kipcom;1357722 said:


> We still have a need for a subcontractor that can do -7- locations (lots only,no sidewalks) they are a >Level 1< customer response. Locations are West & North West Indianapolis.


New to the forum, but not new to plowing....email sent


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Kip.....How many trucks you in need of? I got a friend who just bought a new plow.....he may need work. 

Randy


----------



## falcons63 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a 2008 F350 King Ranch w/Boss 7'6" Straight Plow Looking For work I live on south east side of indy. [email protected]


----------

